# Username colors



## zivley (Jul 25, 2006)

Hi, this may be a dumb question and it may be also treated in the past, but I couldn't find any relevant info while searching, perhaps I didnt' search right,so forgive me if this is the case.

In the main page of the SOTW forum down at the bottom of the page there's a list of the currently online members, I payed attention that some of the names appear in light green, some others in dark green, then later I only payed attention that it's the same way they appear when they post.
How is it made? Everybody can change those settings or only advanced members?
Thanks,
Ziv


----------



## Dog Pants (Mar 14, 2003)

G'day Zivley,

Mate, the colours refer to length of members. If you're light green, it means you're very new here and helps older members know to take it easy on you, and advise you of such things as the "search" button, etc.

After you reach 1000 posts, you go dark green, which means you've been aroundlong enough to have gained credibility on the forum and now you are entitled and expected to let other newcomers know about the search function. It also means you can spout off about any bloody thing and your opinions will be taken as the Gospel truth (except by the guys in the Sacred Sax section, but there's only two of 'em, so who gives a fig?)  

After you've posted so many times,that your post count goes around the clock and back to zero like nanna's old morris minor, you'll appear blue.

This lets everyone know that you're older than Moses, in forum terms, and whilst you've been around here longer than Gary, and have mucho credibility, you're also a geriatric sax player and can't be trusted to remember your own name. Let alone what you were originally arguing about.

If you should perchance, post something XXX rated, insulting to another member, political, religious, (with exception of the sacred sax thread, which has SFA to do with sax but that's an argument for another day), or otherwise naughty, your colour will change to blend invisibly with the background and you'll disappear. Around here, we call it getting "Martysaxed."

I hope that's cleared it all up for you mate. Anytime I can be of help, don't be afraid to ask.


----------



## nobhead1 (Dec 1, 2005)

Dog Pants said:


> G'day Zivley,
> 
> Mate, the colours refer to length of members.


Is this true?:shock:


----------



## RootyTootoot (May 23, 2007)

DP: You are a bad BAD man...


----------



## Dog Pants (Mar 14, 2003)

nobhead1 said:


> Is this true?:shock:


Ooops!!!

See what happens when you get old? The "hip" gets replaced.


----------



## gary (Feb 4, 2003)

Excellent Dog Pants! You did it again.


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

Very funny DP :lol:

But seriously though, the colors refer to contributing members (that is, those who made a donation to the forum) The color may vary in shade depnding on the year that they've contributed.

You may also have noticed that some users such as RootyTootoot for instance have a title that also says: "Forum Contributor 2007" -- Some other contributing members like gary for instance have a customized title because well... they're just "special"


----------



## martysax (Oct 13, 2004)

kcp said:


> a customized title because well... they're just "special"


I've had many titles during my time here.

Now I'm just a regular guy.


----------



## Reedsplinter (Jul 28, 2007)

martysax said:


> Now I'm just a regular guy.


That's a bit of a stretch.


----------



## zivley (Jul 25, 2006)

Ok, thanks for the info.
DP, when you're already old enough to stop being "green" that means you're ripe, then you get a more of a reddish or dark purple color, or you may choose what fruit to be? Perhaps a ripe yellow banana?
Now, about the title, is that something that is given only to contributors?
Do you need to donate on a regular basis to keep the colors and the title?
How much it costs to buy the navy blue color?


----------



## Reedsplinter (Jul 28, 2007)

Harri will give you the navy blue for a mere $100,000. For $250,000 he'll make you paisley and give you a pirate patch.


----------



## RootyTootoot (May 23, 2007)

kcp said:


> You may also have noticed that some users such as RootyTootoot for instance have a title that also says: "Forum Contributor 2007" -- Some other contributing members like gary for instance have a customized title because well... they're just "special"


Now that's downright provocation!! She virtually called me "dull"!!!

[flounces off and slams door VERY hard]


----------



## retread (Feb 2, 2003)

RootyTootoot said:


> She virtually called me "dull"!!!


Must be the topper.


----------



## Reedsplinter (Jul 28, 2007)

RootyTootoot said:


> Now that's downright provocation!! She virtually called me "dull"!!!
> 
> [flounces off and slams door VERY hard]


Make 'em give you your money back.


----------



## retread (Feb 2, 2003)

Write on, Frog Dog!


----------



## martysax (Oct 13, 2004)

:shock: 






(You better take that back, dude.)


----------



## zivley (Jul 25, 2006)

martysax said:


> :shock:
> (You better take that back, dude.)


... or I'll sax shoot you!
(According to how he holds his axe in the pic, it looks like a rifle...)

Ok, maybe it's time for me (a regular blue member) to leave and let you all "green" people to discuss your positions, titles, authorities and privileges here in the forum.
Sorry I woke up the beers... Is like I poured salt on old wounds...

 All I wanted is a coloured name and a customized title!


----------



## retread (Feb 2, 2003)

zivley said:


> (According to how he holds his axe in the pic, it looks like a rifle...)


It's a machine gun, but it's disguised.


----------



## ratracer (Jan 23, 2007)

I woke up grouchy once. She slapped me, rolled over, and went back to sleep. Go figure.


----------



## martysax (Oct 13, 2004)

ratracer said:


> I woke up grouchy once. She slapped me, rolled over, and went back to sleep. Go figure.


Are you sure you had the correct dwarf in bed?


----------



## hakukani (Jan 10, 2007)

martysax said:


> Are you sure you had the correct dwarf in bed?


Don't crush that dwarf--hand me the pliers!

'Grouchy wasn't one of the seven dwarfs', hakukani said pedantically.


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

martysax said:


> I've had many titles during my time here.
> 
> Now I'm just a regular guy.


No way! The expression "martysaxed" was created because of you. That is way beyond special. You don't need a title, everyone just knows


----------



## ratracer (Jan 23, 2007)

martysax said:


> Are you sure you had the correct dwarf in bed?


_Absolutely_!!! She is Grumpy's (not Grumps or Grumpie!) short, sassy, and spunky sister! 

(Hakukani to the rescue!) :thumbrig:


----------



## mlscnr (Sep 24, 2007)

hakukani said:


> Don't crush that dwarf--hand me the pliers!


This post is 23 years behind its time.


----------



## hakukani (Jan 10, 2007)

mlscnr said:


> This post is 23 years behind its time.


How can you be in two places at once, when you're not anywhere at all?
Yes, living in the future is like having bees live in your head.


----------



## zivley (Jul 25, 2006)

mlscnr said:


> This post is 23 years behind its time.


You've got me with this one...
I'm not sure if it's because of my poor english, but I didn't actually understand what was this one about...
Can you explain plz?
:?


----------



## nobhead1 (Dec 1, 2005)

nah, let's just remind Rooty what a dullard he really is instead


----------



## hakukani (Jan 10, 2007)

zivley said:


> You've got me with this one...
> I'm not sure if it's because of my poor english, but I didn't actually understand what was this one about...
> Can you explain plz?
> :?


All are quotes from a group called 'Firesign Theater'. Some people quote Monty Python, some...think that 'we're all Bozos on this Bus'.


----------



## RootyTootoot (May 23, 2007)

zivley said:


> You've got me with this one...
> I'm not sure if it's because of my poor english, but I didn't actually understand what was this one about...
> Can you explain plz?
> :?


Don't worry, zively. These people don't have the faintest idea what they're talking about either. Especially nobhead1. If you just say something completely nonsensical about once a week everyone will think you're a philosopher. It doesn;t work for me, but that's because of all the crap i say in between.


----------



## Reedsplinter (Jul 28, 2007)

How very unfair to you, Hamster; you're a fountain of -- well -- Hamster poop.


----------



## Chris S (Jun 3, 2004)

martysax said:


> I've had many titles during my time here.
> 
> Now I'm just a regular guy.


Yes you are.

(Check your new title.)


----------



## RootyTootoot (May 23, 2007)

I GORRA TITLE!!! Now I've got to prove myself worthy and i'm not sure how.. Sometimes it's a curse being so "gifted"...


----------



## hakukani (Jan 10, 2007)

RootyTootoot said:


> I GORRA TITLE!!! Now I've got to prove myself worthy and i'm not sure how.. Sometimes it's a curse being so "gifted"...


In the education biz, 'special' does NOT mean gifted.

You could be:

VI
TBI
MR 
ED
SLD
AUT
HI

...but not 'gifted'.


----------



## RootyTootoot (May 23, 2007)

hakukani said:


> 'special' does NOT mean gifted.


I disagree. Extremes meet.


----------



## Reedsplinter (Jul 28, 2007)

What about ME, O sax forum gods? Couldn't I be SOTW Mascot or something?


----------



## RootyTootoot (May 23, 2007)

Reedsplinter said:


> What about ME, O sax forum gods? Couldn't I be SOTW Mascot or something?


I propose "Hopeless Wanabee". Come to think, I wouldn't mind that one myself if i prove not to be "special" enough


----------



## hakukani (Jan 10, 2007)

Reedsplinter said:


> What about ME, O sax forum gods? Couldn't I be SOTW Mascot or something?


You already have letters behind your name.


----------



## RootyTootoot (May 23, 2007)

So now Jose and I are in the same "special" category. How appropriate. (Of course I'm better looking than him.) this is obviously lost on the non uk reader but i'm on about the ex Chelsea manager Jose Mourihno (see below)

THIS POST IN ITSELF PROVES I AM "SPECIAL". ITHANKYOU.


----------



## Simon Weiner (Feb 7, 2007)

Reedsplinter said:


> What about ME, O sax forum gods? Couldn't I be SOTW Mascot or something?


Why are you the mascot? Just cause you never sleep?

just hide your jelously Simon.


----------



## zivley (Jul 25, 2006)

For me I'd go for a title like "Eternal Noob"
That's what I am... really...


----------



## RootyTootoot (May 23, 2007)

zivley said:


> For me I'd go for a title like "Eternal Noob"
> That's what I am... really...


That's a coincidence. I was thinking Eternal Nob for Simon..:twisted:


----------



## Simon Weiner (Feb 7, 2007)

RootyTootoot said:


> That's a coincidence. I was thinking Eternal Nob for Simon..:twisted:


What the Hell?? Lucky you live in the UK hamster boy.:x


----------



## Reedsplinter (Jul 28, 2007)

Simon Weiner said:


> Why are you the mascot? Just cause you never sleep?
> 
> just hide your jelously Simon.


I'm the SOTW Mascot because, well, because I just AM. It's OB-vious.

Thank you, SOTW Great Ones. I won't let you down, honest!


----------



## Simon Weiner (Feb 7, 2007)

Reedsplinter said:


> I won't let you down, honest!


TOO LATE! :shock:


----------



## Reedsplinter (Jul 28, 2007)

Simon Weiner said:


> TOO LATE! :shock:


OK, well, I won't do it again. Or, oops, again. Or again! Really! Or. . . .

this sounds like a running dialog I had with my first wife:twisted:


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

zivley said:


> ...Now, about the title, is that something that is given only to contributors?
> Do you need to donate on a regular basis to keep the colors and the title?


To earn a custom title you can either


be friend with an admin
be so annoying that admins hate you


----------



## Simon Weiner (Feb 7, 2007)

kcp said:


> To earn a custom title you can either
> 
> 
> be friend with an admin
> be so annoying that admins hate you


Where does Split fit in?


----------



## Reedsplinter (Jul 28, 2007)

Simon Weiner said:


> Where does Split fit in?


Nowhere, nowhere at all.


----------



## Simon Weiner (Feb 7, 2007)

Reedsplinter said:


> Nowhere, nowhere at all.


It's ok buddy. Sometime people just have to find their place. Wanna come to NY and hang out? You can buy me drinks. :twisted:


----------



## Reedsplinter (Jul 28, 2007)

Simon Weiner said:


> It's ok buddy. Sometime people just have to find their place. Wanna come to NY and hang out? You can buy me drinks. :twisted:


Kewl! If I start walking now I'll be there by Christmas. Get out your Santa gear.


----------



## zivley (Jul 25, 2006)

kcp said:


> To earn a custom title you can either
> 
> 
> be friend with an admin
> be so annoying that admins hate you


Am I being annoying, admins?
If not, can I be your friend?


----------



## RootyTootoot (May 23, 2007)

Reedsplinter said:


> Kewl! If I start walking now I'll be there by Christmas. Get out your Santa gear.


Start dieting now, Simon!!


----------



## Simon Weiner (Feb 7, 2007)

RootyTootoot said:


> Start dieting now, Simon!!


Is that for me or Splint??

Why cant you make your pictures bigger?? What is it with you and samll things?


----------



## Reedsplinter (Jul 28, 2007)

zivley said:


> Am I being annoying, admins?
> If not, can I be your friend?


Nice poem.

Zivley should be the SOTW poet laureate!


----------



## Reedsplinter (Jul 28, 2007)

Simon Weiner said:


> Is that for me or Splint??
> 
> Why cant you make your pictures bigger?? What is it with you and samll things?


That's you in your Santa gear, Simon? You look HOT for a "tranny"! You should take off the helmet more often!:shock:


----------



## RootyTootoot (May 23, 2007)

Simon Weiner said:


> Is that for me or Splint??
> 
> Why cant you make your pictures bigger?? What is it with you and samll things?


I was on about this the other day. I don't understand how to resize pictures..


----------



## zivley (Jul 25, 2006)

Reedsplinter said:


> That's you in your Santa gear, Simon? You look HOT for a "tranny"! You should take off the helmet more often!:shock:


I thought the one with the helmet was Rick "Moronis"


----------



## hakukani (Jan 10, 2007)

zivley said:


> I thought the one with the helmet was Rick "Moronis"


Simon has delusions of helmeteur...or was that illusions of helmetness?


----------



## mlscnr (Sep 24, 2007)

hakukani said:


> Some people quote Monty Python, some...think that 'we're all Bozos on this Bus'.


I was paraphrasing, actually.

Not quite the solution he expected...


----------



## jazzbluescat (Feb 2, 2003)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Dog Pants
> G'day Zivley,
> 
> Mate, the colours refer to length of members.





nobhead1 said:


> Is this true?:shock:


My goodness. Is that in the Search Function?:shock:


----------



## zivley (Jul 25, 2006)

Only if you search for "gold member"


----------



## nobhead1 (Dec 1, 2005)

jazzbluescat said:


> My goodness. Is that in the Search Function?:shock:


Jazz, It's a biological fact the older you get the longer you need to search


----------



## jazzbluescat (Feb 2, 2003)

nobhead1 said:


> Jazz, It's a biological fact the older you get the longer you need to search


:sign5:


----------

